# Ohio River Driving Tour



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

Ohio River Driving Tour with Hoosier BMWCCA club

about 15 cars on scenic, twisty roads. Enjoy!!

schedule:
Sat 5.15am - drag myself out of call room, go home, shower, get Lara
6.45am - leave home
8am - arrive in Columbus, feed Lara breakfast (Doritos), admire the other 15 cars that show up, and we're off!
10am - Lara is so excited and happy about the trip, she expresses it by decorating the back seat with Doritos. Gently used Doritos.
10.30am - finish cleaning car, car seat and Lara (in that order)

1pm - arrive at Rocky Pointe Waterfront Grill, enjoy lunch and company while overlooking the Ohio River. That's the best part of these scenic drives -- diverse group of interesting people, all of whom love cars!! Everyone checks on Lara and teases me about Doritos!! Lara's appetite is back to normal, and then some.
2pm - Group splits up -- half tour the winery; the other half (including Lara and myself) walk along the river and relax. (wanted her to walk around and let her food settle -- sorry, no wine!)
3pm -- Back to driving!! I enjoy the twisty and scenic roads, while Lara listens to "The Cat in the Hat". She quickly falls asleep, and thankfully refrains from redecorating my car. 
7pm -- arrive back in Columbus, get gas and say goodbye to everyone. Enjoy a quick Starbucks and head back home
8.30pm - "Daddy, I have to go poopy right now!"
8.31pm - McDonald's bathroom break, followed by kids meal
9.15pm -- arrive at home, 464 miles later. my poor car is so dirty!!
11pm - fall asleep


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

early morning fog while driving to starting point









breakfast of champions!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

twisty roads . . .




























lunch by the Ohio River . . .




























more scenic driving, then a quick break . . .





































you never see these anymore . . . a Plymouth dealership sign!


















bye!!!!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks like you had a lot of fun! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## veightkiller (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice shots man!


----------



## The Otherside (Jun 30, 2009)

Me=Jealous!!!!!



I get home in 26 days.
Cant wait!


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I really like the new Z4 (3rd picture)...


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

my pleasure!! it was lots of fun! next time I think I'll bring more plastic bags, just in case we have another 'doritos' incident!


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

You're little girl is such a cutie pie  Thanks for sharing your pictures!!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Cool pics! Looks like you had a great time!!


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

thanks!! I had a great time as always! Even poor Lara enjoyed herself, especially AFTER she was done throwing up!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Beautiful pictures. Lara was the photographer? No.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice shots. Sorry I missed it. I had a road trip...in Spain and Portugal in an Audi A3 wagon with the wife and kid. Great trip. Not a bad car for that purpose. Sure did feel good getting back into my car.

I would love to do one of those drives with the hoosier club. I'll keep checking the site and see when the next one is. maybe in the fall?


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice photos - what route did you take?


----------

